# Canon SX40 HS: lens error



## LaurieA (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been getting a lens error when using this camera. It seems to happen in very cold weather (I go out for hours, and it's been very cold, slightly above freezing) and in very bright light. Sometimes a bird sits on a branch with the sun behind it, and I try for that shot, and that's how I noticed the bright light issue. Is this a known issue with this camera? Any idea on how to avoid it? Thanks!


----------

